# Weekly Competition 2014-18



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F U R2 F' R' F' R'
*2. *R U' F2 R F2 U' F R'
*3. *U R' U2 R U R2 F R2 U'
*4. *F R2 U R' U R' F U2 R' U2
*5. *U2 R2 U' F2 U F' R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U D L F2 R' B' R' U R2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2
*2. *U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U B2 U' L U2 L2 R2 F L R2 U L D'
*3. *U2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 D L B2 U F D2 U' F' L' R F
*4. *U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 U' B L U' B' R2 D L' U B D
*5. *B2 R2 F2 R F2 L' U2 L B2 L2 U2 F U' R U' B' L' F R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' Rw B2 D2 B' F' L2 Fw2 D2 Uw' Fw R B' Fw D' Fw' U R2 F D B2 D' Fw' F' Rw Uw Rw2 B' Rw2 B' R2 B Rw U Rw2 D' L' Rw Uw' R
*2. *D' B Fw' U L Fw2 F2 Rw' B Fw D' Uw U2 R U2 B2 D2 R' B D L F L F2 U' Fw Uw' U F Rw2 R' U F Rw' R F L' Uw Fw2 U'
*3. *Fw2 L' R' F Uw' U' R' Fw U' Rw' F2 L' R F2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 Uw' R D L D Fw' L2 Uw2 Fw F2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw' R2 F2 Rw U2 R2 B2 D Rw2 R'
*4. *L2 D Uw Rw F U' L Fw2 D' L2 B2 L2 B R2 B' Fw2 L' Rw R U' R2 D2 Uw2 R Uw' L R' B' Rw2 Uw2 B Fw L2 F2 L' D2 U' R' U Rw'
*5. *D Uw U2 L Uw B U Fw L B R2 U2 L' F Rw2 B' D' F' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 R2 B Fw' D' B2 L' B' L' B' F L2 B L' Uw2 U B' R Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 Fw' Uw' B Bw Uw2 B' Fw' Uw U Lw R Dw' Rw2 D' L' D R D L' R Dw2 L' R2 Dw2 Lw' R2 U' Bw' Lw' D' Fw' D Dw' B2 U' F2 L' Rw' Bw L Lw' D' Uw' Rw Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Lw R U Fw R Bw D2 Uw' U R' D2 Rw
*2. *L' Rw' Fw2 L2 D Bw Fw' L' Fw2 F R Dw U' Bw Dw Rw2 Uw' U' Lw D Dw' Rw2 Dw2 L R D' Lw B Bw Rw Bw' Fw' Uw Bw' Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw R' F2 Rw Bw Rw2 Uw2 L2 R Uw2 Rw R' F' L F2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2 Dw' Fw F'
*3. *Uw2 F' Lw' R U2 Rw' F' U B' R D B' Rw' R2 D B D' Uw' Fw' R2 F' U2 Lw' Rw U B2 F D' Dw B F Uw' L Lw F' Dw2 L2 Uw F2 Uw Lw B Bw D' Bw' U' Fw' F' Lw' R Bw' L' Rw2 Bw2 Rw U' R B D2 Dw2
*4. *L Lw' U2 R F2 Uw' Bw' D Lw2 R Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw' D L' Lw2 Rw' F' D L D2 B Bw' U Lw' Rw Fw D Uw' Lw2 R2 Fw2 F2 U F' Uw' L F2 R' U2 Bw Dw L2 B' F Rw R' Bw Fw F2 D Lw2 U Lw R' D' R Bw2
*5. *D' U2 B' Bw' F2 D F Dw2 Lw' R Fw2 R Fw D2 Dw L Lw2 R D U Rw2 B2 L2 Dw L' D' Dw' Uw' R2 F U B F2 Rw' Uw B' F' Rw' R' Bw2 Uw Bw D' Dw2 B D2 U' Rw2 B' L2 B2 Rw' Fw2 Lw' Dw Lw2 Rw U B Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L 3U2 2U' 2L' D 2U 2F' D 2D' 2U' U2 3R' U B 2L' 3U' 2B2 U' B 2B 3F' 2D L2 3U2 2B' 2U' 3F2 2L B2 3F' 2L' 3U' R 2F' 2D 2U 2B 2D2 3R2 B2 2F L2 2L 2B' 2D2 2F D 2R 2D F U2 2F' 2R2 D2 U R2 2B2 3F' 2D 3R' D' 2D' F D' 2L2 F2 2R 3U2 3R2 2U
*2. *2D2 2B L 2D 2F2 2L 2U2 2B' 3F2 2F2 2L F 2D' 2L2 2R' 3F2 F 3U 2U B' F' D2 2R' B2 2D' 2R2 2B F' R2 3U 2U 2L 3F2 2L' B2 2U 3F2 L2 R2 2U L2 2R' R2 2F' R F2 2L2 R2 3F' U2 R 2B' 2U' 2F2 L' 2U2 2B2 U L F 2U' 3R2 2U2 2L2 3R2 R' U' 3R' 2R' B2
*3. *L2 2R' 3F' 2L' 3R 2B' 2F2 3U' L' 2B 2U' 3F' 2F 3R 2R D 2D2 B' 2B 3F2 2F U' F L2 3U 2U2 U2 B U 2F F2 2U 2B2 2F2 R 3U' B2 2B2 3U' 3R 2U L2 R2 2D' F D' L2 2U' 2B' F' 2L 3R' 2R' B R D2 3R2 U' 2B' 3F' U2 2L R2 D U2 2R' B 2B' 2L' D2
*4. *L' 2R' 3U' U' L' 2D2 2B2 2F2 L' 2R R' 2U' F L' R2 2B2 2D2 2F2 3R 2R' 2D' U' 3R D 2L2 B D2 R 2B 3R D2 B' 2U2 3R2 2D B2 2D 2R R D' 2B2 D' L2 R 3F' F L B2 3U2 2R U' F' 2R' 3U 3F2 D 2U2 2R' 3F2 3R' 2F' D 3R2 D' 3R 2U U2 B' D' 2L2
*5. *R' 2B2 3U L 2D 2B' 2L2 B' F D U2 R2 2D2 3F2 2U' F2 2D2 2U' L' 2U' 2L' 2B' 2L R 2B' 3R' 3U2 L2 2D2 3U' U B2 2F' 2D' 3F2 3R B 2F2 F' D2 3U 2U' 2B F2 L2 3U 3F 2R B' 3F' L R 3F' 3U 2B' 2L' B2 2B2 F2 D' 2L' 3R2 3F U B2 L2 2F' U2 L' U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2U F2 D2 2D 2U2 L' 3B2 2U' 2B' R2 2D2 2U2 3R' 2R2 2U' B2 L2 2L' 2R R 2D2 3D' B' 2F2 3D' 3L D2 3D 2L 3B' R 3U 2R' 2F L R' 3F2 3U' 2B' 3B D 2B 2D R2 2B' 2F' 2R' 3B 2L2 2R' U' R U' 3B2 2L2 F2 D2 F2 3U2 B2 3F2 L' 3D 2U2 L' R 3B 3F 3R2 U2 2L 2U' 2B' 3F' 2R B' 2B' 3B L' U2 2B2 3L' 2R' R' D 2L' D L' 3L2 2B' 3B2 3L2 3R2 U' 3L D' 2D 2U' U' 3B'
*2. *B 2B2 2F' 3L' 2R2 3D' 3F2 2F' 2D' 3D 3L 2D2 R2 3B 2U2 B2 3B' 3L2 3R R2 B2 3U' L' R' 2B' 3F2 2F' D' 2D U' L2 B2 D 3F D2 3U B 3F2 3L' B 2B 3F2 F2 3U' 2B' R' 2F 3U2 3L2 3U 3L' 2R' 2D2 2U2 L 3R 2R 2D' 3U 2U 2B2 2L 2U2 3B 3F' 2D2 B' 3F' D2 2D2 2F2 U2 B2 3B 2F' 3L 3D2 3B2 2F' 2D' 3U2 3B2 3D B2 U' 3F2 2F' 3U B 2B 3F2 F' 3D2 3L' 2R2 2B 3F 3U' 3R2 2B2
*3. *2R D 2F 3R2 3F' D 2D' 2U2 3R' D 2D' 2U L 3R2 3D2 L' 2B F2 2D2 B2 F D 2U U' B' F L 3B2 2R F2 2L' 3L2 D 2D U 3B2 3D 2B2 3D' 2R' U2 2B' 3B2 L 3L' 3F' 2L' 3L' 2R' B R2 B' 3B' 3R' D 2F 3D2 2B' 2L 2D' 2L' 3R B R2 B2 2U' 2L' 3R 3F' 3L 3D F2 D' 3D2 3U' R2 D 3U U' 3R D' 2U' B' 3B' F L D' 3L 2B 2F L' D2 B' 2B 3B 3F2 2F' 3R B' 3F'
*4. *3D 3U2 R 2U' 3B' 2D2 2U L B' 3F 2F' 3L2 2R' 2D' 2F' F2 3R 2F L' 2U U B' 2R' 2F' F2 2U' 3R 2R' D2 2U 3B' L2 2U 2B' 2F' F 2R 2D 3F 3R U2 F2 3R2 2B2 2D2 2U2 2R' R 2F2 F' 3U R' F' R 3D 3F' 2F2 3U2 L 2L R2 3D' F D B' 2F' 3U2 2U U2 3B' 2L' 2B F 2R2 R2 D' R B2 2B' 3B2 F2 D' 3B2 2F 3R2 B2 2B 2D2 3D' B2 2R B2 2L2 3R2 U2 L B' 3D' B 3F
*5. *2B 2D2 3B' 3F F 2L' 2F 2D' 3D2 L2 U 3F' 2U B2 2B2 D 3U' U' B' D2 L F D2 2L 3U' 3R2 3D' B 2R' D L 3F 2F' 3U2 3L' 2U' R 3F 3U 3L' R2 3U' 2U' 3R 3D U L' 2D2 L 3F' 3R2 2B 3D 3B2 2D' 2U 2R D' F' R' 3D2 U2 3F2 F' 2U2 2B2 F2 3U2 3B' 3D 3U2 B 2B' 3B2 2F' F' 3L2 F2 2D L2 2L2 3B' 3D2 3U L2 2D' U' 2F' L' 2D L2 B2 3B' 2U U' 2L 2B 3B' 3F 2F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F2 R' U' F' U R' U2
*2. *F' U F' R U' R' U
*3. *F2 R' F2 R2 U R' U F U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 L' R U L F D L2 F2 R B
*2. *D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 F D U' B L' B F2 D2
*3. *U2 B U2 B2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 L' U2 L F2 R F2 D' B' R2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 F L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 D' B Uw Rw2 D2 L2 Rw D' B2 Fw2 D' U2 B2 R' D' B2 F' D' L' Fw2 U' B L2 Uw' L2 Rw B2 Fw Rw' F2 Uw L2 Uw' U'
*2. *D2 L' F Rw' R2 D Uw' F2 R Fw F Rw B' Fw F2 L2 Rw F' Rw Fw' R Uw' F2 Rw2 B2 F U2 L Rw2 R Fw2 D' F2 D2 F2 Rw R2 Uw2 B' L'
*3. *Uw' U' B2 Fw' F' U Fw L' Rw2 R' D' Uw' Rw2 Fw F2 R' B Fw Rw' D2 Rw' D Rw R' U R Fw' F' D' U R U2 Rw2 Uw U2 L2 Rw R' D Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' Bw F' Uw' F2 Dw L Dw2 Fw F' Uw2 Lw Dw Fw' L2 R2 Dw2 Lw Rw' Fw Rw' Dw2 Bw' F2 L2 F Lw' F' Rw U' Rw Bw' D2 U B' Lw Rw' Dw2 Uw Bw' Fw2 L' Rw' B2 Uw' B Fw2 Lw Rw2 R2 F Dw' F U' B2 Fw' L R Uw Lw'
*2. *Fw' L Rw2 Uw U Bw' Fw' L2 Lw2 Rw D' Bw L' Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 L Dw' Uw' L Fw L Bw U Fw' R' Dw2 F Dw2 F' U' B2 Uw' L2 R2 Dw2 Uw Bw2 U2 L U B2 Bw2 Fw Uw Fw' D2 Uw B' L' B Bw2 Lw2 D2 Uw' U Fw' Lw' Rw2 B'
*3. *D' Uw U2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' U2 L Lw R' B Fw U' Lw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw Dw F2 Uw F' R' Dw2 B' D' Lw' Rw' Dw2 R F2 L' Lw2 R2 Fw' F Lw Dw F2 D' Lw2 Bw' R2 Fw F' Dw' Rw' B2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 Bw2 R B' Fw' Dw' B2 Bw F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U' 3F D2 2D R D 2B2 F2 2D' 2U' 2B 3F2 3U2 2U F 3R' 2R2 2U 2L D 2L2 D 2F R' U2 R 3U 2L 2R2 B2 2D2 2U2 2R R2 2D' 2U B 3F' 2F' 2D' 2R R 3F 3R 2B 2F' 2L2 2B2 U2 F 2L D2 2D2 B 3R 2U' F2 3U' L2 2L2 2B' L2 2R' 2D' 2F' 3R2 3U 2B2 3F' L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' 3F 3D' 2L2 B R B2 3F2 U2 F 2L' R' 2D2 3R D 2U R 2B' D 2B' 3B2 3F' 3R2 B 3F2 U' 3L' 3F' D' 2D' 2F' 3L R D2 3L' D 2B2 2F2 L 2R 3U' L 3U2 L 2D 3R2 U R2 D 3U' 3F' 2U2 3L 3R' 3F' 2F 2L2 2R' 3F2 3D2 3U2 2R 2F' R2 U' 3B 2F D' U' B 3L B2 2U' L' 3R2 2R' 3F' 3R2 3B2 L 2R 3F2 3U' 3L2 3D' 3L 2D2 3D 3U' 2R' B 2B2 3F' 2F 3L' B' 2F F' L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 R D2 L' F L' D2 U2 R' B' D U' B U
*2. *D' F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 L' F R2 D R' B R2 U' R2 F
*3. *U2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 R F' L' R2 B' L F2 D2 F' U'
*4. *R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F' L' D2 R U R' D2 F2 R' U2
*5. *U B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 F R D2 L U' B' L F' D' U2
*6. *L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F' L2 R' B2 L' B' R2 D' U2 L2
*7. *R2 U2 B' D2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R' F2 U' F L' D' R U' R2
*8. *U2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 U R' F' R B' F2 L R F2 U' R2
*9. *L U2 D L2 U2 D2 F L U' L2 B2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 B
*10. *D' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 L' U' B D2 L' R' B F R2 U
*11. *R2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 B F' U2 F2 D F2 L' U B2 D' B F2 R2 U'
*12. *B D2 L F2 D' B' L' F' B2 L D B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U'
*13. *R B R2 U' F D L B2 D2 B' R F2 L' B2 U2 R F2 D2 R' U2 R'
*14. *B2 R' D R2 B D R2 F' R' L2 U R2 F2 B2 U2 D' L2 D F2 U'
*15. *R D R2 L' D B U' R F' R' U2 F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U'
*16. *U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 U F2 U2 L2 F R' F R2 B' D2 F' R' B' L
*17. *F2 D' U' B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U B' F' U B L U2 R2 B2 U B2
*18. *F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U B2 U' F2 U B U' F D' U' R' F2 U L' B
*19. *L2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 R' U' L D R' B' R' F' R' U'
*20. *R2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 F' U' B' R' B U' F2 U' B R'
*21. *U2 R F2 R2 D2 U2 L' U2 R B2 R2 D' F' U' R' U' L' B D' B2 F'
*22. *F D2 F D' B2 U' F B U' B' L2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R U2 L
*23. *L2 R2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U2 B L2 D' L' U2 L' F' D2 U' R
*24. *D F' R2 F R2 F R' F D L2 B D2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 L2
*25. *U2 B2 D2 F U2 F D2 R2 B2 F U2 R B' F' L' B2 D' L2 U L2
*26. *L2 B U2 B2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 L U' L' U B2 L F' L2 U2
*27. *F L2 F2 B2 D B2 R B D' R U2 B2 R U2 L D2 B2 R2 D2 R
*28. *R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D F2 D' F2 D F U' L B2 U' B D B R' U'
*29. *F2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' R U B U B2 D' L F D' R'
*30. *D R2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R' B D' R2 B2 F2 D R' D2 U'
*31. *B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B U' R D2 L2 B F U' B2 F2
*32. *D L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D B' D L2 D' L B R' D' F' L2
*33. *R2 B' D2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' U F2 L' D U2 B' L B2 L2 F
*34. *D2 R U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 R D2 F' D2 U2 R2 U' F' R B L U'
*35. *D' L2 D B2 U' L2 D R2 U L2 U2 B' R' B2 U2 B R D' R2 F' D'
*36. *R2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' D' R2 D' R' U B2 D R' F2 U2
*37. *L2 D2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 R' B' U2 L2 U R U R U B2
*38. *F2 D2 L B2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 L U F D F U2 L D2 B' F D'
*39. *B2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 L' B2 F2 U2 F2 U F L U F' U' L R2 D'
*40. *D' R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D B' R2 U B2 D2 R U2 B2 R2 F

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D R2 D F2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D L R2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 F U' L
*2. *B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 F2 U' L' D' L B' L B' D' R' F' U2
*3. *L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L B F D' R2 B R B'
*4. *B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 L D U2 R F' R U R2 B' R' D'
*5. *R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U' F2 D' B U2 L F' D L2 R B' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 F2 L' U2 R D2 B2 F2 L' B' L B2 R D L2 U' B' D2 R'
*2. *B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 B' D2 R' U F U F2 R' F D2
*3. *L2 B D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 L' D' F' U2 L2 B2 D2 B D' U
*4. *B2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' U F2 R B' F' D' R' D2 L2 B2 R2 B2
*5. *L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' R F2 R' B' U' L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 D' L2 D' L B' R B' U R' D' L F' D2
*2. *R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 F' R' B D2 B F' D U' F' U'
*3. *F' R2 F U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 U' R2 D L B F' U R2 D F'
*4. *L2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 L' B2 L2 U2 F D L R B U'
*5. *R2 F2 U2 F D2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B R' D' L U F' U R' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 U2 L R' U2 R' B2 L' U2 L F2 D R' U F' L2 D U2 B' F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F' U2 F' R F2 R U2
*3. *U2 L2 R2 B2 F D2 R2 B2 F R2 F' U' R F' U' L R2 F' R2 F2 U
*4. *Uw2 Rw2 R B' D' F L Rw U L2 Rw Uw' U Rw' D2 Uw' R B' F2 R' Fw2 U2 B' F2 L R D2 U' F Uw L' Rw' U2 R D2 B' Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R' F U2 F' R F' R' F2
*3. *U2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L U2 L' U2 R U' B' R U L' D R F R2 D
*4. *R B2 D2 Fw L' Rw2 R' B U B2 D L Fw Rw B2 Uw L2 D' Uw2 U' Rw' Uw L2 R2 Uw U R' F R' B U' Fw' D Fw2 F' L' F Rw' Fw Uw'
*5. *B2 F2 D' Dw2 Rw' R' D F2 L2 Dw' F2 R2 Bw' U' Fw' D2 U Bw Rw Dw F2 D Uw Fw' R B2 L' Lw2 Rw R2 Dw L Lw2 Rw B2 U2 L2 Bw' Lw Bw Rw2 B Lw2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 U' Lw2 U L' R Fw2 Lw Bw' U Lw' D2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=-3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-2 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-4,d=3 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-3 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-1 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=-3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B U' R B' L R' B l r
*2. *U B L U' L B L B' R l' r' u'
*3. *U L U' B' R B' L' U L l' r b'
*4. *B' L' U L B' R L l'
*5. *U R' L R' U' B L U' L l' r b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (5, 3) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (-2, -1)
*3. *(0, -4) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (0, 6) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (3, 0) /
*5. *(0, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' D' U L U' L' R' D' U'
*2. *L D' R' U L' U' R' U'
*3. *L D' R' U' D' R L'
*4. *R U' R' L U' L U R D
*5. *R' L D' L U' D


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 29, 2014)

*2x2:*8.13, 9.57, (4.49), (10.26), 9.58*=9.09*
*3x3:*27.11, (34.07), (23.23), 29.96, 32.81*=29.96*
*Pyraminx:*(9.80), 13.77, (18.68), 11.75, 13.92*=13.15*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 29, 2014)

*2x2 : *(2.72), 4.42, 5.12, 4.92, (5.92) = *4.82*
*3x3 : *16.47, 13.99, 15.46, (13.39), (17.10) = *15.31*
*4x4 : *54.06, (1:04.03), 57.95, (52.89), 57.31 = *56.44*
*5x5 : *1:48.28, (1:52.62), 1:46.86, 1:39.88, (1:39.80) = *1:45.01*
*6x6 : *3:13.42, (3:20.17), 3:06.84, 3:17.80, (2:57.49) = *3:12.69*
*7x7 : *4:57.31, (5:01.12), 4:33.23, 4:56.06, (4:26.22) = *4:48.87*
*2x2 BLD : *53.59, DNF, 49.58 = *49.58*
*3x3 BLD : *2:36.71, 2:27.72, DNF = *2:27.72*
*4x4 BLD : *12:59, 14:47, 15:53 = *12:59*
*5x5 BLD : *29:15, DNF, 27:37 = *27:37*
*6x6 BLD : DNF (1:16:29)*
*Multi BLD : 3/3 (12:26)*
*OH : *49.00, (39.61), 47.66, 42.80, (51.52) = *46.49*
*Feet : * (9:06.69), (5:54.44), 7:50.37, 9:00.10, 6:51.39 = *7:53.95*
*MTS : *52.58, 49.59, (54.25), (47.44), 52.45 = *51.54*
*2-4 relay : 1:22.79*
*2-5 relay : 3:07.06*
*Clock : *13.41, 15.51, (12.75), (17.29), 14.16 = *14.36*
*Megaminx : *1:45.04, 1:38.66, 1:44.94, (1:30.15), (1:50.05) = *1:42.88*
*Pyraminx : *6.46, 6.10, (6.98), (5.63), 5.70 = *6.09*
*Square-1 : *27.37, (43.03), 35.99, 35.62, (26.18) = *32.99*
*Skewb : *10.02, (17.08), 16.15, (9.85), 13.19 = *13.12*


----------



## KevinG (Apr 29, 2014)

2x2x2: 2.75, 2.94, 2.78, (2.34), (3.06) =2.82
3x3x3: (13.00), 10.91, 12.89, (9.88), 11.97 =11.92
4x4x4: (50.30), (47.00), 49.97, 50.16, 48.38 =49.50
5x5x5: (1:46.50), 1:37.55, 1:37.03, (1:28.41), 1:43.27 =1:39.28
3x3x3 OH: 27.94, 25.02, (22.66), (29.16), 26.03 =26.33
Pyraminx: 5.68, 5.28, 3.97, (3.90), (7.34) =4.98
Skewb: 7.71, 6.81, (8.65), (6.66), 7.50 =7.34


----------



## MarcelP (May 2, 2014)

*2X2X2* : (8.74) 10.13 9.34 9.13 (10.37) = *9.53*
*3X3X3* : (25.31) 23.66 20.64 (19.49) 20.73 = *21.68*
*4X4X4* : (1:42.06) 1:46.02 1:50.67 1:46.50 (2:10.47)= *1:47.73* // A smashing PB


----------



## QQW (May 4, 2014)

a question please do i use the scrambles posted here or do i use the ones on the Mark2 generator?


----------



## Methuselah96 (May 4, 2014)

QQW said:


> a question please do i use the scrambles posted here or do i use the ones on the Mark2 generator?



the scrambles posted here


----------



## pinser (May 5, 2014)

FMC:


Spoiler



43
Scramble: F2 U2 L R' U2 R' B2 L' U2 L F2 D R' U F' L2 D U2 B' F2
Solution: 
D R' d' D B L' D L2 B D2 L' D L2 U R B R' //F2L (17/17)
D L' D' L B L B' L' r' B' R B L B' R' B //OLL (16/33)
U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' //PLL (10/43)


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 6, 2014)

CoenRox36 said:


> *2x2:* 3.56, 5.44, 3.53, 4.84, 4.36= *4.25*
> *3x3:* 3.56, 5.44, 3.53, 4.84, 4.36= *19.56*



I assume an error of cut and paste here .


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 6, 2014)

Results: congrats to mycube, DubDubJr and qaz

*2x2x2*(33)

 1.54 Coolster01
 2.48 stevecho816
 2.82 KevinG
 3.03 riley
 3.29 FinnGamer
 3.57 Tx789
 3.87 TheDubDubJr
 4.09 Natecuber
 4.25 CoenRox36
 4.32 giorgi
 4.34 FaLoL
 4.36 Iggy
 4.38 mycube
 4.39 Neo63
 4.51 jaysammey777
 4.76 bh13
 4.82 bacyril
 4.96 qaz
 5.46 CyanSandwich
 5.63 kazah
 5.99 Mikel
 6.82 cubefanatic
 7.07 LostGent
 7.18 Schmidt
 7.56 koops8
 7.82 BenjaminW
 8.57 Mike Hughey
 8.66 d4m1no
 9.09 Eleanor
 9.53 MarcelP
 10.23 FJT97
 10.60 ComputerGuy365
 16.04 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(33)

 8.76 stevecho816
 10.44 riley
 11.26 Lapinsavant
 11.92 KevinG
 12.62 TheDubDubJr
 12.63 Natecuber
 12.69 Iggy
 12.96 mycube
 13.12 FinnGamer
 13.23 FaLoL
 13.85 Neo63
 13.89 bh13
 14.21 giorgi
 15.31 bacyril
 15.38 jaysammey777
 16.02 qaz
 16.42 Mikel
 18.24 Tx789
 18.50 Perff
 18.84 CyanSandwich
 19.56 CoenRox36
 20.84 FJT97
 21.35 Schmidt
 21.38 thatkid
 21.68 MarcelP
 22.78 Mike Hughey
 22.95 d4m1no
 24.50 BenjaminW
 24.68 cubefanatic
 25.84 LostGent
 27.94 ComputerGuy365
 29.96 Eleanor
 32.33 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(25)

 36.91 Lapinsavant
 38.86 TheDubDubJr
 39.75 stevecho816
 46.29 FaLoL
 46.61 Iggy
 49.50 KevinG
 52.19 mycube
 53.72 FinnGamer
 53.83 qaz
 56.44 bacyril
 1:03.56 jaysammey777
 1:09.68 Neo63
 1:12.49 giorgi
 1:12.93 bh13
 1:16.19 Tx789
 1:21.79 BenjaminW
 1:22.74 Mikel
 1:26.40 Schmidt
 1:37.89 Mike Hughey
 1:40.44 FJT97
 1:43.24 CyanSandwich
 1:47.73 MarcelP
 1:56.59 d4m1no
 2:07.63 MatsBergsten
 2:09.83 CoenRox36
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:32.80 TheDubDubJr
 1:33.74 mycube
 1:34.85 FaLoL
 1:39.28 KevinG
 1:45.01 bacyril
 1:53.23 qaz
 1:53.67 Iggy
 1:54.14 FinnGamer
 2:20.93 Mike Hughey
 2:28.65 bh13
 2:42.56 Mikel
 3:02.00 d4m1no
 3:30.17 BenjaminW
 3:57.59 Schmidt
 4:20.84 CoenRox36
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:08.54 TheDubDubJr
 3:09.88 FaLoL
 3:12.69 bacyril
 3:25.99 qaz
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:17.39 TheDubDubJr
 4:48.87 bacyril
 5:07.08 qaz
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 23.41 mycube
 24.11 TheDubDubJr
 26.33 KevinG
 28.06 Iggy
 29.61 bh13
 30.03 FinnGamer
 30.53 giorgi
 30.68 Neo63
 31.63 Tx789
 33.83 qaz
 38.96 FaLoL
 44.51 CoenRox36
 46.49 bacyril
 52.82 BenjaminW
 1:01.25 Schmidt
 1:03.71 CyanSandwich
 1:08.57 d4m1no
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:43.20 qaz
 2:04.97 TheDubDubJr
 3:36.43 BenjaminW
 7:53.95 bacyril
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 5.86 Coolster01
 10.25 TheDubDubJr
 14.35 mycube
 15.30 Iggy
 19.35 Mike Hughey
 23.65 qaz
 26.61 Neo63
 32.54 CyanSandwich
 49.58 bacyril
 1:25.52 Schmidt
 1:36.15 BenjaminW
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 36.01 riley
 39.46 Iggy
 40.26 mycube
 1:03.50 qaz
 1:11.19 CyanSandwich
 1:23.09 Mike Hughey
 1:32.82 MatsBergsten
 2:27.72 bacyril
 4:59.50 BenjaminW
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:01.03 mycube
 6:14.35 MatsBergsten
 6:45.17 qaz
 9:15.91 CyanSandwich
12:59.00 bacyril
 DNF antoineccantin
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:21.40 mycube
13:22.77 MatsBergsten
27:37.00 bacyril
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF qaz
 DNF bacyril
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF mycube
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

14/16 (33:52)  mycube
9/10 (50:26)  MatsBergsten
8/10 (49:59)  qaz
3/3 (12:26)  bacyril
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 51.54 bacyril
 1:00.42 jaysammey777
 1:00.62 qaz
 1:23.60 TheDubDubJr
 2:57.33 BenjaminW
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:06.08 FinnGamer
 1:08.24 TheDubDubJr
 1:11.44 FaLoL
 1:12.15 mycube
 1:14.84 Iggy
 1:21.54 qaz
 1:22.79 bacyril
 1:35.48 jaysammey777
 1:35.57 bh13
 1:43.70 BenjaminW
 2:04.45 CyanSandwich
 2:16.15 Schmidt
 2:39.86 CoenRox36
 2:42.17 d4m1no
 3:26.24 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:41.75 TheDubDubJr
 2:45.70 FaLoL
 2:57.90 mycube
 3:07.06 bacyril
 3:14.30 FinnGamer
 3:15.35 Iggy
 3:23.57 qaz
 5:34.54 BenjaminW
 6:25.02 d4m1no
 7:52.78 CoenRox36
*Magic*(1)

 3.85 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(1)

 5.60 Tx789
*Skewb*(19)

 6.71 antoineccantin
 7.34 KevinG
 8.33 TheDubDubJr
 9.22 stevecho816
 11.31 kazah
 11.36 Tx789
 11.60 qaz
 11.74 FinnGamer
 13.12 bacyril
 13.36 mycube
 16.78 Iggy
 17.30 giorgi
 20.32 Schmidt
 20.58 BenjaminW
 20.68 Neo63
 21.05 FaLoL
 24.08 Mike Hughey
 25.64 CyanSandwich
 34.52 d4m1no
*Clock*(8)

 8.13 Perff
 8.68 Natecuber
 11.40 qaz
 14.33 TheDubDubJr
 14.36 bacyril
 18.68 mycube
 21.48 Schmidt
 1:03.66 d4m1no
*Pyraminx*(20)

 4.98 KevinG
 5.53 Iggy
 6.06 CoenRox36
 6.09 bacyril
 6.15 cubefanatic
 6.35 Natecuber
 6.38 bh13
 6.56 Tx789
 7.25 TheDubDubJr
 7.63 Neo63
 8.10 giorgi
 8.16 qaz
 8.35 FaLoL
 10.47 BenjaminW
 13.15 Eleanor
 13.33 mycube
 14.72 Schmidt
 16.52 LostGent
 17.29 CyanSandwich
 21.07 d4m1no
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:24.70 Iggy
 1:33.65 FaLoL
 1:38.02 TheDubDubJr
 1:42.88 bacyril
 1:49.12 mycube
 1:52.92 qaz
 2:45.72 Lapinsavant
 3:11.44 BenjaminW
 4:19.34 Mikel
*Square-1*(9)

 19.40 Neo63
 20.15 Iggy
 30.85 TheDubDubJr
 32.99 bacyril
 36.52 bh13
 44.22 qaz
 52.31 FaLoL
 1:05.35 Schmidt
 1:11.54 CyanSandwich
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

23 Attila
26 mycube
32 okayama
33 TheDubDubJr
40 qaz
43 pinser
47 CyanSandwich

*Contest results*

294 mycube
281 TheDubDubJr
269 qaz
254 bacyril
215 Iggy
178 FaLoL
168 KevinG
150 FinnGamer
124 bh13
121 Neo63
114 stevecho816
109 Tx789
108 BenjaminW
107 CyanSandwich
103 giorgi
94 CoenRox36
91 Schmidt
85 MatsBergsten
85 Natecuber
81 riley
80 jaysammey777
70 Lapinsavant
68 Mike Hughey
64 Mikel
57 d4m1no
50 Coolster01
40 cubefanatic
32 kazah
30 FJT97
28 Perff
26 MarcelP
25 LostGent
21 antoineccantin
20 Eleanor
17 Attila
15 okayama
13 thatkid
12 pinser
11 koops8
10 ComputerGuy365


----------

